# Microsoft buys Minecraft $2.6 billion



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Why??? The game has probably peaked with 54 millions sales worldwide, can a single game be worth that much? The developers who are leaving say it be ok, well of course it will as they walk away exceptionally rich. My son loves to play and watch minecraft but the interest is definitely waning, could it be another mega purchase that goes wrong like myspace???


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Future content (PC and colsole), they obviously saw an opportunity. If it wasn't worth it they would not be spending money. Still that is a lot of mullah to spend on one game, something is cooking, you betcha.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

someone saw and opportunity and bought myspace, bebo etc, look how that turned out!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

The guy that owns the Minecraft has sold out.

Not long ago he was slagging off Microsoft and now he's selling it to them.

Bloody hypocrite!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Stezz said:


> The guy that owns the Minecraft has sold out.
> 
> Not long ago he was slagging off Microsoft and now he's selling it to them.
> 
> Bloody hypocrite!


Rich, rich... very rich hypocrite!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Always about money, you should know that by now. lol


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Stezz said:


> The guy that owns the Minecraft has sold out.
> 
> Not long ago he was slagging off Microsoft and now he's selling it to them.
> 
> Bloody hypocrite!


to be fair he took the right decision, selling at such a crazy price, even if he is a hypocrite, I can't help thinking this kind of thing summaries what is wrong with world, billions being spent buying up games so companies can cream off money from the public and keep people fat with profits, all the while milliosn die and starve in the world because they are so poor.


----------

